# Mongoose Amplifier / AMP B-2 Rear Shock Options



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi, I've recently acquired a 93 Mongoose Amplifier, that was made by AMP (Same frame as the B2) as an early suspension design with the horst link. It is super stock with the original amp F1 on the front and xt all around. The rear amp shock is bad and was researching my options and found a Risse Racing 50139 shock would work, but I'm not sure if I want to spend the money and wondered if a GT LTS coupe deluxe or something else would work for less. Its the same shock that came on the Lightspeed Obed. Anyway, looking at options to set it up as a >24lb FS rider. The rear shock is shot, but the AMP fork on the front held up well. If anyone has something that fits it, like the Risse Racing shock for a decent deal, I'd be interested via PM. Thanks!  ---> Will post pics later.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Go For The Risse*

It'll be lighter (most likely) and will stiffen up the rear end.

Amp should still have any parts to rebuild it. They may even have a whole shock for you. Its been a while since I've needed anything from them but they were super-helpful in the past.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I second the contact to AMP. About 2 years ago they helped with parts for a fork rebuild. Check with them first.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Most likely the shock only needs an oil change. The thru-shaft design is prone to minor leaking in usage which lets air in and causes a wheezing noise (known generally as Amp-a-zema). Just download the service manual from the amp-research website and spend the 20 mins doing the oil change. As to lighter, the amp shocks were basically as light as an air-shock from a competing brand like Risse.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*I'll try the rebuild*

I'll try to rebuild the amp. It's worth a try & I don't want to spend too much money on it.

http://orlando.craigslist.org/bik/1174966592.html

---> large AMP/Mercedes 24lb foldable FS bike with AMP disk brakes. I think it folds down to fit into a car. Pretty cool ride. Looks like the AMP B5.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Pimpride said:


> I'll try to rebuild the amp. It's worth a try & I don't want to spend too much money on it. Also, if anyone is interested. I have a line on a Mercedes AMP bicycle. Check out the pics. If anyone has a deal on the Risse or Noleet that fits, I can hook you up for a good price. Would have bought it outright but it's a large 21" frame and I ride a medium - 17.5". Anyway, the bike is a great deal and pretty hard to find. If you have a shock that fits and you are interested in a large AMP/Mercedes 24lb foldable FS bike --> PM me. Thanks!


FYI, your coming close to the boundaries of accepted posting. Remember, this is for sharing info, not selling, or finding parts in a broadcast fashion.

Nice bike, have fun with it, but if you need or have, post it here....
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370605

That's where searches like this, find friends, or, get a wanted to buy ad in the classifieds.:thumbsup:

Cheers!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*...Oops*

...Edited my post & posted the link above to the Mercedes AMP that is for sale (oops). Too Big for me no affiliation. Anyway, I took the rear AMP shock off the B2 Amplifier last night and couldn't get it open. Might take it with the instructions from AMP to the LBS, they would probably have better luck. Either way, I backed off the preload spring and it stopped wheezing and feels pretty good. Maybe I'll ride it as is and wait to get a Risse if I like how it rides.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Pimpride said:


> (oops).


Thanks, appreciated.

I just needed to stretch my new found authority a bit

Let us know how she rides after it's dialed


----------

